# Jual-Beli-Lelang > Lelang Koi >  Lokal Chagoi Auction

## ademilanforever

Varietas: Chagoi
Size: 40 cm
Sex: ???
Breeder: Lokal

Syarat dan Ketentuan Lelang :
- Harga Pembukaan Rp. 50.000,-
- Kenaikan harga Rp. 50.000,-
- Lelang dimulai sejak pengumuman lelang diposting dan berakhir pada hari Rabu, 16 September 2009 jam 15.35 waktu server.
- Pemenang adalah penawar tertinggi terakhir sampai batas waktu yang ditentukan
- Ikan diambil di rumah atau untuk pengiriman bisa diatur lagi (Harga ikan tidak termasuk ongkir)
- Opsi Bungkus di Rp. 750.000,- Cukup ketik : BUNGKUS KANG !!
- Untuk KOI's 5%

Thanx and have a nice bid....  ::   ::

----------


## ademilanforever

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KoiKreshnaKahn

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## henritjuatja

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

